# Idahone Ceramic Honing Rod



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

THE BOMB!  It leaves my Sabatiers with an edge way sharper and smoother than my "sharpening steel" made by Friedrich Ferder of Solingen.  The newly honed edge on my knives is just awesome.   I'd reall recommend getting the Idahone Rod (the 12 incher) and be done with it - along with a good set of stones, too.

My question is how ofter to clean the ceramic rod using the (EDIT) Super Eraser???


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

That's the one I have too. I've never used a "magic eraser". Never even knew there was such a thing. Let's just say that mine is more gray than white.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Bar Keeper's Friend


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Bar Keeper's Friend


Thanks Pete! I have that here. I'll give it a try.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have one and it's a great tool.  I got the leather sheath and use it as a strop after.  It's right up there with my Mac, but I like the extra length for the longer blades.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My previous post is edited.  It's called the Super Eraser (available at CKTG) and Mark at CKTG states the following concerning the eraser:"

You can use the eraser as much or little as you want. I usually use mine after about 10 uses.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm curious about this rod and may buy one. But i have a question: Do you have to clean the knife each time you hone it? I mean, before you hone it.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ordo said:


> I'm curious about this rod and may buy one. But i have a question: Do you have to clean the knife each time you hone it? I mean, before you hone it.


EDIT: always sharpen and hone a knife that is clean.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

@ordo, if you are asking about cleaning the knife, yes, always clean the knife before honing, sharpening, stropping, or, in fact, starting to use the knife and putting it away!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

PeteMcCracken said:


> @ordo, if you are asking about cleaning the knife, yes, always clean the knife before honing, sharpening, stropping, or, in fact, starting to use the knife and putting it away!


THANKS! I reread and reedited my previous post! Always hone using a clean blade.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

OK. Thanks both!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've used the Idahone for over a month and here's further feelings:  instead of using my german made steel every other week, I use the I'hone daily.  I just love the way it hones rather than roughs the blade.  My blade is now the sharpest I've ever made it to be!

And the customer service at CKTG is beyond reproach.  It's truly excellent.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

It looks as if there's a good substitute for the SUPERERASER for cleaning the Idahone: SANDFLEX HAND BLOCK, fine grit.


----------



## ziggyb (Mar 9, 2013)

They are a sure winner.
My clients get them all the time, and even the less experienced know the difference.
Cleaning, I let it build up a bit to where there's more grey than white and use scotchbrite sponge with some softscrub, good to go.


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

I ordered one a couple days back, should arrive tomorrow, now that im thinking how i will use it, i'm wondering just how durable it is. I' ve heard horror stories on ceramic knives, do these require comparable care? Is it likely to chip or shatter if i set my bag down a little roughly? I'm debating whether to just leave it home and hone between work days if it is rather fragile.


----------

